# 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?



## Tilman (11. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte Euch das nicht vorenthalten:

 http://carpmedia.de/index.php?optio...peter-schwedes&catid=41:news-archiv&Itemid=86

Foto:
http://www.naturebaits.de/naturebaits/team/germany/peter-schwedes.html

Ich weiß leider überhaupt nicht, wer den gefangen hat, oder wo er gefangen wurde, nur dass der Fisch 41 Kilogramm hat.
Ist kein neuer Rekord, glaube ich, der Typ von Solar Baits hatte letzten Winter doch erst den neuen Weltrekord Spiegler gefangen, ich weiß noch ungefähr, wieviele Pfund das waren (englische).

Egal, ist trotzdem interessant genug, ihn mal zu sehen.

Der müsste mal auf Diät gesetzt werden, der arme Fisch.

Vielleicht ist es aber auch eine Montage, ich weiß es leider noch nicht genau.

#c


----------



## Cyprinoid (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

*Wahnsinnsfisch!!!! *

Da kann man dem stolzen Fänger nur gratulieren....

Meines wissenes hält Martin Locke, Geschäftsführer von Solar, den Rekord  mit 94lb ( 42,6kg ) gefangen im Rainbow Lake.


----------



## antonio (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

der hat aber nen großen boilie geschluckt.

antonio


----------



## carphunter08 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Dazu gab's im März 2011 nen Bericht in der CHM.
Der glückliche Fänger heißt Peter Schwedes.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tilman (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



Cyprinoid schrieb:


> *Wahnsinnsfisch!!!! *
> 
> Da kann man dem stolzen Fänger nur gratulieren....
> 
> Meines wissenes hält Martin Locke, Geschäftsführer von Solar, den Rekord  mit 94lb ( 42,6kg ) gefangen im Rainbow Lake.



Ok, die Kilogramm wußte ich nicht.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Respekt echt ein guter fang! Nichts desto trotz is der mal so richtig hässlich (klar der fisch selbst kann nix dafür). Mir gefallen lange schlanke fische besser.


----------



## Seele (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Doppelpost


----------



## Seele (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Brutal geiler Fisch und Bild, Petri.


----------



## Tilman (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



carphunter08 schrieb:


> Dazu gab's im März 2011 nen Bericht in der CHM.
> Der glückliche Fänger heißt Peter Schwedes.
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Damn, ich dachte, das Photo wäre neueren Datums.

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit für die nicht-aktuelle Präsentation des Photos. Ich hatte den Fisch noch nicht gesehen. Gibt es noch Details zu de Fisch ?

Ps: Ich finde den Fisch auch nicht hübsch. Da fange ich lieber einen 16 Pfd Wildkarpfen.


----------



## Bentham (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Adipositas!


----------



## burhave (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



antonio schrieb:


> der hat aber nen großen boilie geschluckt.
> 
> antonio



Wohl ein Hund...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz is der mal so richtig hässlich (klar der fisch selbst kann nix dafür).



Nun ja, der Fisch sieht aber auch nicht besonders gut aus. So 'ne krankhaft verfettete Butze kann man ja wohl nur noch notschlachten.


----------



## Tradnats (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

HAMMER geiler Fisch.
Wenn ich der Fänger wäre, könnte ich nimmer schlafen 

Weiß einer von euch was für eine Länge der Karpfen hatte?


----------



## Tilman (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

http://www.naturebaits.de/naturebaits/team/germany/peter-schwedes.html

Mehr habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.


----------



## antonio (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



Tradnats schrieb:


> HAMMER geiler Fisch.
> Wenn ich der Fänger wäre, könnte ich nimmer schlafen
> 
> Weiß einer von euch was für eine Länge der Karpfen hatte?



der hat mehr umfang als länge.
sorry aber so was ist kein fisch mehr.
ich möchte die leute mal hören, wenn einer seinen hund so fett gefüttert hat.

antonio


----------



## colognecarp (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

DER GERÄT !!!

die sache mit den diätboilies hatte ich die tage auch mit meinem baithersteller, die fische werden immer fetter


----------



## WUTZ82 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



antonio schrieb:


> der hat mehr umfang als länge.
> sorry aber so was ist kein fisch mehr.
> ich möchte die leute mal hören, wenn einer seinen hund so fett gefüttert hat.
> 
> antonio



Warum ist das kein Fisch mehr|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Was kann er dafür das der Fisch so dick ist|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Ich sage nur Petri Heil zur Karpfenbombe!!!!!:m:m:m


----------



## Tilman (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Sorry, nachdem der Fänger nun auch mir bekannt ist, habe ich das Photo wieder rausgenommen.
Hat sich ja nun alles geklärt. Das Wasser in dem See sah auch nicht nach Winter aus, hätte aber auch aus Afrika stammen können, der Fisch.

Schwedes heißt der Fänger und er ist bei Naturebait, falls ihr also Infos über den Fisch sucht, dann wisst ihr bescheid.


----------



## Tradnats (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Ich finds ein bischen schade, dass die Länge nicht bekannt ist. (oder bin ich zu doof und überlese das die ganze Zeit?)

Zeit für mehrere Positionen für Bilder hatten se wohl, aber keine um ihn zu messen ;P


----------



## marcus7 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Ach du heilige sch...

Hatte damals schon von dem Fisch gehört, aber kein Foto gesehen...

Stammt der aus Deutschland, weiß das wer?


Länge wird wohl zwischen 1m und 1,10m liegen, da liegen die meisten ganz schweren Fische.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Warum ist das kein Fisch mehr|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Was kann er dafür das der Fisch so dick ist|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Nun ja, 'n bisschen krank sieht das Vieh schon aus mit der Plauze. Müßte man sich mal die Bilder nach dem Ausnehmen anschauen, vielleicht tauchen die ja noch auf, da sieht er dann bestimmt einfach nur wie ein kapitaler Karpfen aus.
Aber natürlich Petri Heil zum Monster!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

marcus7@ Der kommt aus Frankreich, gabs März/April nen Bericht


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Petri Heil auch zum Gewicht des Tieres.#6

Andererseits habe ich noch nie so einen  unästhetischen 
Fisch gesehen.|uhoh:


----------



## marcus7 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

ah okay, danke dir!


----------



## marcus7 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Weiß einer, ob der noch geschmeckt hat? Oder ist sowas nur für die Hühner?




Obwohl ihr ganz genau wisst was mit dem Fisch passiert ist, muss immer gestichelt werden....
Wie die kleinen Kinder#d


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

*Toller Fisch* Punkt


----------



## sauerseb (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Toller Fisch* Punkt



Sorry, aber finde ich nicht! Der Fisch hat dieses Gewicht sich nur über das Futter der Angler angefressen und nur aus einem Grund, für dieses ach so tolle Foto!

Armes Tier und geltungsgeile Typen, die sowas noch gut finden!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



sauerseb schrieb:


> Sorry, aber finde ich nicht! Der Fisch hat dieses Gewicht sich nur über das Futter der Angler angefressen und nur aus einem Grund, für dieses ach so tolle Foto!
> 
> Armes Tier und geltungsgeile Typen, die sowas noch gut finden!




Da gebe ich dir nicht recht |supergri,warum werden in Frankreich immer solche grosse Karpfen gefangen?.

-Natürliche Nahrung ohne ende(Schnecken,Würmer ,Krebse,Muscheln
-Warmes Klima ,fordert das Wachstum der fische enorm.

Hab Karpfen von 45-50cm  gefangen im Fluss,  brachten es auf 8,2kg und dort wird nicht gefüttert.


----------



## sauerseb (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir nicht recht |supergri,warum werden in Frankreich *immer* solche grosse Karpfen gefangen?.
> 
> -Natürliche Nahrung ohne ende(Schnecken,Würmer ,Krebse,Muscheln
> -Warmes Klima ,fordert das Wachstum der fische enorm.
> ...




du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass ein Tier was so unförmig und unnatürlich schwer ist, dass nur mti natürlichem Futter erreicht hat? 

Vielleicht liegts ja an den 60 AKWs der Franzacken...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Weiß einer, ob der noch geschmeckt hat? Oder ist sowas nur für die Hühner?



Vorsicht! Mein Opa hat seinen Karpfenbeifang meist an die Hühner verfüttert, Resultat: Die Eier schmeckten nach Fisch!

Dann doch lieber Karpfenpellets zum Heilbuttangeln daraus machen.

@marcus7


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Das ist kein Rekordkarpfen.
Der Rekordkarpfen wurde mit 44,9 kg gefangen, jetzt hat er schon mehr als 45 kg.


Aber... Es ist ein geiler Fisch !!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Hier mal 3 Fische ausm Fluss (keine Schiffahrt),natur ohne akws u.s.w













Nahrung ohne ende


Die Fische waren maximal 50cm 6,2 8,2 kg


----------



## Tilman (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Der Peter Schweder scheint sich auch auf Flussfische konzentriert zu haben, steht jedenfalls in seinem Werdegang.

Das sollte hier auch keine Diskussion werden, ich hielt das Foto für sehenswert und aktuell, da habe ich falsch gelegen. 

Wir wissen jetzt, wer diesen Fisch gefangen hat und wie schwer er war, das reicht.

Prinzipiell sind alle Karpfen, außer der Wildform, Zuchtvarianten, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass der Fisch in einem kleinen Teich fettgefüttert wurde. 

Es muss auch nicht gleich jeder schreien, wie schlimm der Fisch aussieht, kann der Fisch ja nichts für und die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

Leben und leben lassen, Leute !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Ach übrigens 2008 wog der Fisch noch 26kg


----------



## zandertex (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Ach übrigens 2008 wog der Fisch noch 26kg




die wog er sicher 2 Wochen vor dem Landgang auch noch.|supergri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Hier mal 3 Fische ausm Fluss (keine Schiffahrt),natur ohne akws u.s.w
> 
> 
> Nahrung ohne ende
> ...



War das der Mageninhalt? Ich seh da nur 'nen Kescher voll Muscheln..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Nochmal für dich:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=218817
> 
> 
> #h#h#h



Es geht doch aber hier nicht um C&R oder iwelches Fangbildgeflame sondern um 'nen ziemlich unnatürlich aussehenden Rekordkarpfen, den dazu noch keiner der hier Anwesenden gefangen hat. Also werden ja wohl auch paar kritische Stimmen erlaubt sein, oder nicht?


----------



## marcus7 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Meine Fresse, man kann aber auch alles schlecht reden...

Es ist wohl zweifellos möglich das Karpfen auch ohne Boilies so groß (und auch rund) werden können.
Ob es bei dem Fisch jetzt so ist weiß wohl keiner hier...
Hauptsache alle Meckerer fühlen sich jetzt etwas wichtiger#h


----------



## MefoProf (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Wieso hat der Fisch eigentlich gar keinen Namen? |rolleyes


----------



## Tigersclaw (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

sorry aber für mich is das auch nur n fettgefüttertes wasserschwein...
vlt versteh ich das als Nichtkarpfenfischer auch nicht richtig...

sicher petrie an den Fänger, aber n schöner, vitaler fisch sieht in meinen augen anders aus


----------



## zanderprofi1 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Den besten drill hat immer noch der wildkarpfen ab 7 kilo! 
Da muss ich nicht unbedingt diese sau aus dem Wasser ziehen^^


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Moment


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Es geht doch aber hier nicht um C&R oder iwelches Fangbildgeflame sondern um 'nen ziemlich unnatürlich aussehenden Rekordkarpfen, den dazu noch keiner der hier Anwesenden gefangen hat. Also werden ja wohl auch paar kritische Stimmen erlaubt sein, oder nicht?




So ist das.

Es ist etwas anderes, über den Fang eines nicht zur Gemeinschaft gehörenden Anglers zu diskutieren, als andere User anzugreifen.

So ein Fisch löst nunmal kontroverse Emotionen aus, das ist auch völlig in Ordnung.
Nicht in Ordnung ist, wenn Ihr Euch deswegen in die Haare bekommt. 

Das Gezanke und einiges was nicht zur direkten Diskussion gehört, hab ich gelöscht. 

Und nun ist es auch gut mit anfeindungen.


----------



## Tradnats (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Sauerseb,
woher weißt du denn, dass der Fisch zu commerziellen Zwecken so gefüttert worden ist?
Solange der Karpfen lebt und nicht durch seinen Fraß benachteiligt wird, ist doch alles in Lot, find ich.

Obs jetzt schön ist oder nicht ist Ansichtssache, zudem kann ein Lebewesen auch mal aus der "Norm" tanzen und anders aufwachsen als sein durchschnittlicher Kollege.

Mal ne andere Frage, wenn die Fische in frankreich von Natur aus ein höheres nahrungsangebot haben, müssten diese ja auch rein Theoretisch schneller abwachsen.

Was schätzt ihr wohl wie alt der Karpfen wohl sein mag?


----------



## rotrunna (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

geile sau, viermal so schwer wie mein pb. da brauchste auf jeden fall ne 3lbs rute


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Ein beeindruckender Fisch!
Das auf alle Fälle.

Einer meiner ersten Gedanken war aber die Frage ob ich sowas denn noch fangen will...

Obwohl ich schon seit 23 Jahren zum Fischen gehe, bin ich erst letztes Jahr auf den Karpfen gekommen...#c
Von den gut 200 Fischen waren ca.30-40 über zehn Pfund, einer 20 und einer 22Pfund schwer.
Es waren alles, in meinen Augen, ästhetisch, schöne Fische.
Vor allem der Große: Ein wunderbar gefärbter, vitaler Flusskarpfen!
Viele werden über solche Gewichte jetzt nur milde lächeln, aber ich bin mit meinen ersten Gehversuchen mehr als zufrieden!
Aber jetzt will ich einen 30Pfünder, is doch klar...|rolleyes

Wie so was weitergeht kann sich jeder denken.
Ist ja auch nur menschlich...

Allerdings denke ich mir oft beim Anblick solcher aufgeblähter Fische (ist ja beileibe kein Einzelfall) oft, daß es, ungeachtet der beeindruckenden Masse, einfach kein schöner Anblick mehr ist.
Der richtige Name dafür ist ja schon gefallen:
Adipositas!

Ich glaub, sowas brauch ich nicht.
Aber das muß jeder für sich entscheiden!

Da lob ich mir doch meine guten alten Hechte!
:mDie machen auch über 40 Pfund noch eine gute Figur...

Egal wie man zu solchen Giganten steht:

Es bracht viele Faktoren, damit ein Karpfen sooo schwer werden kann:
Neben der richtigen Genetik spielen selbstverständlich auch Gewässer und Klima eine große Rolle.
Aber um sich so eine Wampe anzufressen, braucht´s dann doch mehr als einen erstklassigen Muschelbestand...

Solche Karpfen kann man sich auch nicht einfach so heranfüttern.
Aber, selbst wenn alle anderen Umstände passen, geht es trotzdem nicht ohne eine massive Fütterung!

So ehrlich sollte man dann schon sein.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Fitze-DD (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Der kann doch nix dafür, dass der Fisch so unglaublich kugelig ist. Aber freuen kann man sich für ihn, denn ich glaube nicht, dass er ihm die Boils reingestopft hat


----------



## noworkteam (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

So fett wie der Fisch ist, kann der denn überhaupt noch auf Tauchgang gehen? ach was soll´s, jedem seinen eigenen Fetisch.....wobei ich bei so manchem echt ins Grübeln komme.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Kein Wunder, dass sich Karpfen bei uns kaum natürlich fortpflanzen - wer will schon Sex mit jemanden, der so ne Plauze hat ;-)))

Mal im Ernst:
Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass ein Karpfen (selbst die  gröbste  Zuchmastschweinversionen) unter natürlichen Umständen mit natürlichem Futter so heranwachsen und aussehen könnte...


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Der Mann mit 'dem roten Stuhl' hatte doch auch neben Ehefrau noch was nebenher laufen... hat aber auch Kohle.

Selbst wenn der Knödel-Anfütter-gedopt ist, was m.M.n. mehr als wahrscheinlich ist, was soll's?
Das ist jeder Satzi, jedes Rotauge im Vereinsgewässer auch, man sieht es ihnen nur meist nicht an, sondern erst, wenn' in solche Kategorien geht.
Wenn durch die Karpfencamper nicht mit Pillen & Partikeln "zugefüttert" würde, sähe der gesamte Fischbestand in so manchem Tümpel ganz anders aus.


----------



## Tilman (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass ein Karpfen (selbst die  gröbste  Zuchmastschweinversionen) unter natürlichen Umständen mit natürlichem Futter so heranwachsen und aussehen könnte...



Oh doch, das geht tatsächlich. 

Die Engländer sind uns darin auch schon "voraus" und haben solche Karpfen gezüchtet. Dadurch, dass das Karpfenangeln so beliebt geworden ist und dort jeder kommerzielle Teich (Da gibt es auch Karpfenpuffs, wie in Frankreich) große Karpfen haben will, war die Nachfrage schon länger da.

Es gibt solche extrem schnell wachsenden Karpfen, diese wurden auch nach Frankreich in bekannte Gewässer entlassen (Gigantica, z.B).

Bei diesen Fischen ist es kein Problem, dass sie in 6 oder 7 Jahren 60 Pfd (30 Kilo) schwer sind.
Die Fische werden dafür dann nur nicht so alt, wie normal.

Diese Zuchtform nennt sich Simmo, nach dem Züchter (Simon, meine ich, heißt der).


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Naja, wenn die Nachfrage da ist - mir persönlich wär lieber, wenn nur noch sich selber fortpflanzende Wildkarpfen besetzt werden würden..

Aber ich bin auch kein Carphunter und kann/darf daher auch nur begrenzt mitsprechen..


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Was für ein hässlicher Fisch.  Der ist bestimmt so fett weil die Angler an dem Gewässer es mit dem futtern ziemlich übertreiben. Wenn ich so einen fangen würde, würde ich denken der Fisch ist krank. Karpfen Fettsucht ^^


----------



## Tilman (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die Nachfrage da ist - mir persönlich wär lieber, wenn nur noch sich selber fortpflanzende Wildkarpfen besetzt werden würden..
> 
> Aber ich bin auch kein Carphunter und kann/darf daher auch nur begrenzt mitsprechen..



Du, ich sehe das genau so. Mir ist ein Wildkarpfen auch lieber, als solche Mastschweine. 
Es hat ja niemand gesagt, dass sich hier alle "nicht-Hunter" raushalten sollen, nur das Geflame war sehr lästig.

Ich wollte ursprünglich als Erster über diesen Fang berichten, weil ich selber den Fisch noch nicht gesehen hatte, aber da war ich dann doch etwas spät dran |kopfkrat


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

In meinem Haupgewässer fange ich auch karpfen die immer ne wamppe haben nur die Wildkarpfen sind bei uns schlank.Nur wir sind die einzigen die dort auf krapfen angeln und füttern auch recht wenig an.Aber die Karpfen haben immer so ne fette wamppe wie mein letzter 28Pfd Karpfen der hatte auch ein bauch:=)
Hässlich finde ich die fische nicht aber das er so einen bauch hat finde ich auch nicht mehr schön aber trozdem ein traumfisch zwar nicht zum essen aber der drill ist einfach nur genial.Doch ein wildkarpfen ist ein Traumfisch wenn er über 5kg ist


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Begriffe wie "hässlich" finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch befremdlich. 
Ich find den Fisch geil, zumindest ist er interessant.

Und Wampe kann auch echt niedlich sein:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_6qRjSc1ek...AABGA/dM37RITbIfU/s1600/hängebauchschwein.jpg


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Nur zu den Simmos: 





> Diese Zuchtform nennt sich Simmo, nach dem Züchter (Simon, meine ich, heißt der)


Mark Simmonds, die Rasse heißt 'Fisher's Pond Strain'.
Ist ein langwieriges Thema....generell ist die Aussage richtig, das diese schnellwachsend und groß abwachsend sind, die Gründe für die Beliebtheit auf der Insel hast du richtig beschrieben. Fischgeilheit und Geschäftemacherei.
Wie in england üblich, werden harnebüchene, unlogische Begründungen für die Verbreitung aufgeführt, z.B. das Simmos besser seien als die sogenannten 'Wrong 'uns', illegal importierte Fische aus Frankreich. Stimmt zwar (äh, vielleicht...siehe tragische Verschwendung der Ladung von ertappten Lastern aus Frankreich, die gewöhnlich im Ofen landet....), ändert aber nichts an der allgemeinen Ausrichtung der Karpfenangelei am Geschäft.
Die Simmos selbst können nix dafür. Bei Mark Simmonds sind auch sehr schöne, schlanke und dunkle Fische erhältlich, also nicht jeder Simmo ist gleich fußballförmig und blass.
Ich selbst habe aber viele Simmos gesehen, die blass aufgeschwemmt aussahen, mit den Flossen Probleme hatten und die typischen Beulen und Aufplatzungen mit sichtbar verbogenen Gräten aufwiesen.
Ein zu dichter Besatz in zu kleinen Teichen fördert diese Entwicklung.
Die 60 lb Marke erreichen die nicht unbedingt häufig, da auch die Lebenserwartung eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## Tilman (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Nur zu den Simmos:
> Mark Simmonds, die Rasse heißt 'Fisher's Pond Strain'.
> Ist ein langwieriges Thema....generell ist die Aussage richtig, das diese schnellwachsend und groß abwachsend sind, die Gründe für die Beliebtheit auf der Insel hast du richtig beschrieben. Fischgeilheit und Geschäftemacherei.
> Wie in england üblich, werden harnebüchene, unlogische Begründungen für die Verbreitung aufgeführt, z.B. das Simmos besser seien als die sogenannten 'Wrong 'uns', illegal importierte Fische aus Frankreich. Stimmt zwar (äh, vielleicht...siehe tragische Verschwendung der Ladung von ertappten Lastern aus Frankreich, die gewöhnlich im Ofen landet....), ändert aber nichts an der allgemeinen Ausrichtung der Karpfenangelei am Geschäft.
> ...




Danke für die Richtigstellung und Weiterführung des Themas.

Und auch die Sache mit der Mortalitätsrate hatte ich ganz vergessen.

Die "Simmos" sind eigentlich auch wieder ein ganz eigenes Thema wert.

Ich hatte eben auch mal unter den Karpfenweltrekorden geschaut, aber den Fisch aus diesem Thema nicht wiedergefunden, dabei sind mir aber die Karpfen aus dem Aqua-Fishing See in Ungarn aufgefallen, die auch ziemlich nach "Simmos" aussehen.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Hi Tilman,

es ist schwer auszumachen was ein Simmo ist. Wenn du auf die Vertriebsseite von Heathers Fisheries gehst, wirst du sehen, dass dort nur die Schönen abgelichtet sind. Die Unterscheiden sich fast gar nicht von Dinkelsbühlern etc. 
Die 'Guten' durchbrechen gerne mal die 40 lb Marke.
Den Ausschuss siehst du nur an den Day Ticket Waters und einigen Clubs, wo Quasi und Modo herumschwimmen....Schräglage, offene Gräten etc.
Die Commons, Scalies etc. haben durchweg weniger Probleme und sehen teilweise wirklich top aus.
Im Endefekt geht es auch um die Abwachsrate, wenn man ein neues Gewässer kommerziel betreiben will. Wenn man bedenkt, das ein 25lb Fisch etwa 1000 Kracher kostet (in Deutschland dreht man sowas durch den Fleischwolf), dann ist es klar, das ein schnell wachsender Fisch bevorzugt gekauft wird.
Du brauchst: 
1 x Land mit 3 acre Loch in der Erde...2 m tief mit Wasser drin
1 x Ticketautomat
1 x Bailiff plus Bauwagen als Unterkunft
1 x 1000 m Maschendrahtzaun und Schwingtor
10 x Parkfläche nah an den Swims
10 x Swims, ausgebaut.
300 x Simmos a 10lb

Dann vermarktest du das 5 Jahre als 'Matchlake' bis die Karpfen abgewachsen sind, montierst den Ticketautomaten ab oder auch nicht und eröffnest ein Syndikate oder Day Ticket Water. Wenn du schöne große Fische hast und das Gelände in Ordnung hälst, läuft die Bude. Wenn nicht, dann vielleicht nicht.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

wenn dieser vermeintliche "rekordkarpfen" seinen magen entleert hat, wiegt er 10 bis 15 kg weniger.
er sieht unesthätisch aus und wurde offensichtlich massiv "angefüttert" zu promozwecken. hat ja auch funktioniert. 

ein hingucker ist er allemale, aber äußert unnatürlich.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Begriffe wie *"hässlich"* finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch befremdlich.
> Ich find den Fisch *geil*, zumindest ist er interessant.
> 
> Und Wampe kann auch echt niedlich sein:
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_6qRjSc1ek1A/TA1Al-s9w1I/AAAAAAAABGA/dM37RITbIfU/s1600/h%C3%A4ngebauchschwein.jpg


 


Kati,#h

den Begriff "geil" finde ich im Zusammenhang mit einem Fisch genau so befremdlich,wie du den Begriff "hässlich".:m


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Jaja, Jürgen, hast mich dran gekriegt, der Punkt geht an dich. |wavey:
Eines hat der Klops jedoch bewirkt: mitten im Winter ist in der AB-Karpfen-Abteilung mal wieder was los! :m
Welcher Boilie ist der Beste, Suche Rod Pod,... ich konnt's auch net mehr sehen


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Jaja, Jürgen,* hast mich dran gekriegt, der Punkt geht an dich. |wavey:*
> Eines hat der Klops jedoch bewirkt: mitten im Winter ist in der AB-Karpfen-Abteilung mal wieder was los! :m
> Welcher Boilie ist der Beste, Suche Rod Pod,... ich konnt's auch net mehr sehen


 


Kati,#h

das Jahr ist noch lang.Dir bleiben noch genügend Chancen
für die Retourkutsche.:m


----------



## Lupus (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Moin,
ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube es hat noch keiner den Bericht zum Fisch erwähnt????

In dem Bericht spricht Schwedes eben von einem völlig unbekannten Gewässer das es beangelt hat und die größe des Fisches hat ihn selber überrascht! Er Hat also nicht die übliche Zielfischangelei betrieben!!!

Unterstellen wir mal das dieses Ausagen nicht gelogen sind! Dass bedeutet dann aber das dieser Fisch nicht aufgrund von Angelfutter diese Größe erreicht hat!! Denn wäre der Fisch und das Gewässer bekannt stehen überall Hunter rum die den Fisch schon fett füttern weil sie ihn ja fangen wollen!
Ist der Fisch unbekannt wie ist er dann so fett geworden|kopfkrat
Entweder der Bericht ist gelogen oder die "Angler füttern Fische fett Theorie stimmt nicht"!

Davon mal ab:
Bei Hunden würde ich auch sagen:"Der ist Fett und das ist Tiequälerei"...aber bei einem Fisch der unter natürlichen Bedingungen lebt, mal abgesehen vom Futter würde ich das nicht sagen!
Denn schließlich scheint auch so ein Monster den natürlichen Herausforderungen seines Habitats gewachsen zu sein, denn ansonsten würde er schon bald sterben.
Aber gerade von den schon Namen tragenden Monsterfischen, weiß man ja wie alt diese bereits schon sind! Denkt mal an Marry und Joe, die Banane etc etc

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## allrounder11 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



Lupus schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube es hat noch keiner den Bericht zum Fisch erwähnt????
> 
> In dem Bericht spricht Schwedes eben von einem völlig unbekannten Gewässer das es beangelt hat und die größe des Fisches hat ihn selber überrascht! Er Hat also nicht die übliche Zielfischangelei betrieben!!!
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## barschkönig (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Also ich hab den Bericht im April in der Rute und Rolle gelesen. Ich denke auch das ein Fisch nicht solch unnatürliche Proportionen bekommen kann, jedenfalls nicht wenn er nicht gefüttert wird. Entweder er hat ne Krankheit oder es wird eben doch sehr viel gefüttert und dieser Fisch hat dann halt nunmal am meisten gefressen. Und das hochhalten wird auch nicht so gesund für den Fisch sein, denn er schwimmt sonst nur im Wasser und da merkt er nicht viel von seinem Gewicht, aber wenn er so plötzlich rausgehoben wird in die Schwerkraft, dann wird es dem Fisch auch Schmerzen bereiten.


----------



## colognecarp (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Na aber Lupus kennst du ein gewässer ohne karpfenangler, ich such nach sowas schon die ganze Zeit und sie sitzen wirklich überall. Unbekannte oder vielmehr unbefischte gewässer gibt es doch schon lange nicht mehr. Früher als es die Boiliefischerei noch nicht gab waren die fische bedeutent kleiner, also gehe ich mal stark davon aus das er fett gefüttert wurde


----------



## marcus7 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



Lupus schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube es hat noch keiner den Bericht zum Fisch erwähnt????
> 
> In dem Bericht spricht Schwedes eben von einem völlig unbekannten Gewässer das es beangelt hat und die größe des Fisches hat ihn selber überrascht! Er Hat also nicht die übliche Zielfischangelei betrieben!!!
> ...




True#6

Es will aber auch niemand wahrhaben das unter sehr günstigen Bedingungen Karpfen so groß und dick werden können.
Ich bin fest davon überzeugt.

Nimmt man den Cassien als Beispiel:

In den 80ern schlugen dort die ersten Karpfenangler auf...davor gab es sowas ja noch nicht.
Zu der Zeit gab es dort mehr richtig große Fische wie heute-komisch...
Es sind mehrere Fische über 30Kg aus dieser Zeit bekannt, ja sogar bis 35KG..
Nun wurde Jahrzehnte extrem gefischt dort (und auch gefüttert)..und heute ist es nur noch ein Fisch der dort halbwegs regelmäßig die 30Kg-Marke knackt.
Merkwürdig...

Was ist mit den ganzen 30Kg Fischen aus Italien?
Die kommen größtenteils auch aus Seen, die nie wirklich befischt wurden...

Also es ist auch ohne die ganze Fütterei gut möglich, das solche Monster heranwachsen (die Rahmenbedingungen mit natürlicher Nahrung müssen natürlich stimmen).


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



> Merkwürdig...


Hi Marcus,

soviel ich weiß, sind die großen Karpfen aus dem damaligen Besatz tot. Warum, da sollen andere drüber spekulieren, kann sein, dass ein Großteil bensonmässig durchgenudelt wurde und dann irgendwann vorzeitig abgedankt hat.
Die Jungen Fische, die jetzt im See sind, haben nicht das genetische Potential wie die alten Fische. Daher sind weniger große Tiere zu fangen. Es ist ja der gleiche See mit dem gleichen Nahrunsaufkommen.


----------



## marcus7 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Grüß dich Spaltkarpfen,

es sind auch heute noch alte Fische vorhanden.

Was ich damit deutlich machen wollte ist, dass trotz des aufkommenden Futters über so einen langen Zeitraum keine "Monster" entstanden sind.
Im Gegenteil, vorher gab es die schwereren Fische.

Sollte ein Argument gegen die "fett-fütter"-Theorie sein.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

die teichschweine die sich aufgrund von einem guten nahrungsangebot rundgefressen haben sehen aber "natürlicher" aus. da stimmen die proportionen.
unser karpfen hier sieht eher aus wie eine comicfigur. karpfen ernähren sich ja von "kleinen happen" für die sie viel zeit aufwenden müssen.
unser kammerad sieht so aus als wenn ihm die gebratenen tauben schwarmweise ins maul geflogen wären.

für mich ist da was faul, wenn der fisch keine schwere krankheit hat, dann ist er angefüttert worden.

und auch ich glaube nicht daß es ein gewässer gibt (heutzutage) mit großkarpfen welches unbekannt ist. das müßte dann schon ein gesperrtes privatgewässer sein.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass sich Karpfen bei uns kaum natürlich fortpflanzen - wer will schon Sex mit jemanden, der so ne Plauze hat ;-)))



Also ich kenn da einen Fall mit zwei Schwestern aus der Nachbarschaft:
Die mit gut 80kg will wirklich keiner.
Aber die mit 120+ hat ständig einen neuen Typen am Start...#c



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> die teichschweine die sich aufgrund von einem guten nahrungsangebot rundgefressen haben sehen aber "natürlicher" aus. da stimmen die proportionen.
> unser karpfen hier sieht eher aus wie eine comicfigur. karpfen ernähren sich ja von "kleinen happen" für die sie viel zeit aufwenden müssen.
> unser kammerad sieht so aus als wenn ihm die gebratenen tauben schwarmweise ins maul geflogen wären.
> 
> ...



Wo große Karpfen entdeckt werden kommen die Spezialisten. Dann wandern auch schnell große Mengen an Futter ins Wasser...
Die Fische werden noch schwerer.
Aber es gibt immer ein paar Fische, die sich nicht so einfach fangen lassen...

Die Profis haben oft viele "Vasallen", die sie mit ihren Testprodukten versorgen (und sich dann dafür mit den Kapitalen fotographieren lassen dürfen...)
Deswegen kann über Jahre gefüttert worden sein, bevor der erste "Profi" auftaucht.

Wenn ich so ein Kapitalengewässer wüßte, würde ich den Teufel tun und das an die große Glocke hängen...|sagnix
"Bekannt" werden Gewässer doch erst, wenn die die fangen auch damit in der Öffentlichkeit stehen wollen!

Also Vorsicht:
Ein unbekanntes Gewässer muß noch lange kein unbeeinflußtes Gewässer sein...
Wobei ich nicht abstreiten will, daß solche Ausnahmefische, unter ganz seltenen Bedingeungen, auch wirklich ab und zu "von alleine" entstehen können.

Aber, wie auch immer es dazu gekommen ist:
Die reine Masse bleibt und beeindruckt!

Ob sie das Maß aller Dinge ist, muß jeder für sich entscheiden!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Solche Karpfen kenne ich schon seit meiner Kinderzeit. Sie schwammen, besser gesagt trieben, weil zum schwimmen zu fett, in den Wassergräben der Freigehege im Tierpark Hellabrunn in München. Endfettgefressen von altem Brot, Semmeln, Brezen und dem was die Besucher sonst noch so in die Fluten warfen.

So ein Fisch, sein Fang und sein Fänger nötigt mir überhaupt keinen Respekt ab. Den verdienen die Angler, die an Seen wie dem Chiemsee, oder dem Bodensee überhaupt irgendeinen Karpfen fangen. Denn an solchen Großgewässern zählt wirklich das Know-How und nicht das bloße Dasein und Aussitzen an irgendwelchen französischen Sagenhaft-Teichen und wenn sie noch so nebulös verbrämt werden.

Solche Mastteiche, die Simmos und die dazugehörige Klientel bringt das Karpfenfischen so richtig und m.M. auch völlig zu Recht in Verruf!

Degegen Chapeau dem Karpfenangler, der mit sauberer Geduld und in zivilisierten Maßen seine Karpferl aus der Dingshuberkiesgrube holt und sie nicht als Schwanzverlängerung mißbraucht!


----------



## Bassey (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: 41 Kilo Spiegler ! Neuer Rekord ?*

Der ist doch schon krankhaft fett gefüttert, dieser Karpfen, oder? Das sieht nicht mehr normal aus. 10 Kilo sind da sicherlich zuviel drauf. Trotzdem Petri zur Speckwampe ^^


----------

